# How To Euthanize A R.b.p.



## turtleescape (Mar 20, 2003)

Came home today to find one of my 6" r.b.p. shredded. The worse part is its still alive. It's vital organs are not damaged so I fear it could live for some time in pain. I see no way it could survive or I would try a sick tank.

Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Vodka and clove oil

or

put in a tupperware filled with water in the freezer


----------



## canadianforever (Nov 2, 2012)

i agree with the vodka and clove oil one more then the freezing if you want to do it "humainly"


----------



## rusty13 (Feb 22, 2013)

freezer is how ive put mine down seems more humane


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

You'd be surprised what they can recover from. I had a piraya with it's tail almost bitten off. I separated it and it grew back. Not perfect, but functional.


----------

